# 3 Cats for Adoption, Rescue in Newport, South Wales



## Selk67U2

*Have been asked to pass this on to as many people as possible. If you can help please PM me and I will give you the details of the lady who is trying to co-ordinate the rescue. There are 2 messages*

*Hi all
I have had contact from a lady i think in South wales - who owns 3 young cats females neutered and vaccinated. They are having to live outside as her child has asthma/exema and desperatly needs loving homes for these 3 poor cats -
The are desperate for food warmth shelter and love.
I will confirm the details tomorrow but please if anyone can help with these poor females please contact me on

time is of the essense - shopkeepers are feeding these cats and it is getting wintery now.
I think they are 3, 2 and 1 year olds.
Sad case.

Even if it is to take them in until a permanant home is found*

*This lady is desperate to find homes for these 3 cats - 
They are perminantly outside - andnear a road! - I heared about this from her neighbour who has tried to locate homes for them - the rspca apparently have them on a list of some sort but are not too bothered it seems.
The CPL have no room -

They are located in Newport - South wales.
I said I would try and find homes for these three cats - they are 3, 2 and one year old vaccinated and neutered.

I am in North Yorkshire or I would be there to collect myself.

So please if anyone can take these in or have one or know anyone who would like them please contact me as soon as possible.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*aww bless them hope they find good loving homes soon  *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Me too Linda, it seems they've been left to fend for themselves and neighbours are trying desperately to help them*


----------



## colliemerles

oh god what a sad story, fingers crossed they can find a loving forever home soon,


----------



## Purrrrfect

Awwwww the poor little things. I so wish i could take them but it is rather far for us to go and i think i'm about at capasity with 7 of my own. I do hope they find a warm and safe place to go very soon. I hoping one day soon to get funding and become a registered charity so we can do more than just carboots to raise funds for the care and feeding of the cats i take in. and be a foster carer for cats. But sadly untill that happens i dont think i can take in any more yet. Big hugz the the little ones.


----------



## Nina

I think it would be a great idea if the forum would allow a rescue thread for pets who are in dire need of rehoming. Perhaps we should ask

Good luck with the rescue by the way.


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwww bless their hearts! I hope they find a loving home soon!!

If I lived nearer would love to help

Never liked the RSPCA tbh have seen them with my own eyes in action total s***e!!

Have a woman in the next road along from me they have probably been to her 20+ times still they do nothing apart from give her vouchers to get her cats neutered who are all pedigree by the way..... doesn't make sense!!


----------



## Guest

I reported a petshop to the RSPCA once for selling kittens with cat flu who were only 6 weeks old and they said there was nothing they could do and to contact the council....I thought it was awful as there were little babies suffering. In the end, I went in and bought all four, nursed them back to full health and rehomed them earlier this year!

Hope these little ones get good homes

Lou
X


----------



## Selk67U2

*OMG!! They get worse, they always pass the bloody buck It's either ring the council or ring the police it's not our job!! No it's not until the dam tv cameras are on them for pet rescuse or something
Rt off me soapie box, lol
Well done you for helping those babies out*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *OMG!! They get worse, they always pass the bloody buck It's either ring the council or ring the police it's not our job!! No it's not until the dam tv cameras are on them for pet rescuse or something
> Rt off me soapie box, lol
> Well done you for helping those babies out*


To be honest, I wasn't sure if I was doing the right thing because I was just giving them money to go and buy more in but I knew they would die if I didn't take them...they were so flea infested they would have died of anaemia if I hadn't treated them in time...there were literally about 50 fleas per kitten.

Still, call the RSPCA about a dog barking in the back garden and they'll be straight round accusing the owners of neglect!!!


----------



## Selk67U2

> To be honest, I wasn't sure if I was doing the right thing because I was just giving them money to go and buy more in but I knew they would die if I didn't take them...they were so flea infested they would have died of anaemia if I hadn't treated them in time...there were literally about 50 fleas per kitten


.

*That is discusting You should of rang your local paper to come and see them once you'd got them home, I would of*


----------



## petforum

Hi,

Just to let people know, ive changed the thread title of this so it is more descriptive. This way when people search for cats for adoption in newport this page will be displayed so hopefully they will find new homes soon.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Selk67U2

*Great Idea Mark. Thanks for that*


----------



## petforum

I think advertising rescue cats and dogs on Pet Forums will be very beneficial to all rescue centers. If you search for *Cats for adoption in newport* in google, this thread comes out near the top or at the top in google when searching in the UK only. Thats why descriptive thread titles are very important if you want people to answer your questions.

Mark


----------



## Tasha

did these cats find a home


----------



## sian44

have these cats found a home yet?
I lost my bengal on the weekend, he found poison somewhere :crying:
i live in newport


----------



## ChinaBlue

It always helps to find homes quicker for cats if you have photos - we found this on our Rehome Group site.


----------

